# BFI - SPA Turbos, Manifolds, and more



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

We are not a stocking dealer for SPA Turbo, and keep in stock all their VW turbo exhaust manifolds for:
*-8v
-16v
-12v VR6
-24v VR6
-20v 1.8t*
As well we offer the full line of SPA turbos, from the smaller T25's up to the large frame T3/T4 7000 line capable of flowing up to 1000hp.
For a limited time we are offering special pricing on the SPA radial blow off valve. These are billet alu, anodized, and use a fast reacting composite diaphram.
In stock now also are a collection of billet S-Max catch cans, again at a special price while supplies last


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI - SPA Turbos, Manifolds, and more ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI - SPA Turbos, Manifolds, and more ([email protected])*

Now in stock SPA cast tight 90* dp's with 02 bung:








 Click Here


----------



## marauder228vw (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello how much for an 8v turbo manifold?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

According to the website, $289.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

We now carry the full line of DEI heat control products


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Been to your web site and there were some items I thought were priced good and thought of purchasing some. Sent an email to ask if you would ship to an APO address and was told NO, so . . .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (WaterWheels)*

We only ship UPS ground, and they will not deleiver to APO or PR address, sorry


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We only ship UPS ground, and they will not deleiver to APO or PR address, sorry

It's only my opinion and I have a feeling it doesn't matter, but it is lost money. I know at least 15 soldiers just in this town alone who wanted to buy things from your company but were turned away. They buy most things from TT, Autotech, BBM and a few others. Seeing as there are many posts just here in Germany alone with many driving VW cars, it sounds like a bad business policy, but heh . . .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (WaterWheels)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

In sotck and ready to ship


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryandZA (Jun 4, 2007)

Do you ship to South Africa?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (ryandZA)*

Sorry, no we do not


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marauder228vw (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello, I would like to know how much has a 1.8 8v madecon boost? I would like to know so I could make a decision about either Selling yhe motor or keeping it


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (marauder228vw)*

The answers to all your questions are:
42 
and
Chicken


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CurrentlyBlazed (Apr 23, 2008)

8v mani to 85323?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (CurrentlyBlazed)*

Our website will give you shippping if you begin the checkout and before it asks for payment


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------

